# fall season



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Anyone targeting turkeys during the fall season? I plan on trying to bust one opening weekend in Vinton County on my place. Hopefully turkey hunt in the morning and bow hunt for deer in the evening. With the extended season, I won't have to rush as much since we can hunt them with a gun for a month.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I plan on popping one on our property in Hocking to get revenge for what those birds put me through this spring


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

i dont get out as much as i would like in the fall to hunt those longbeards but i usually just shoot one with my bow while deer hunting..


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

If your luck's like mine you will see the deer while turkey hunting and the turkeys on stand while deer hunting!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I've never hunted turkeys in the fall but would like to try my crossbow on them while deer hunting. Is it legal to shoot a turkey from a tree stand? I know you can't shoot one in a tree. This might be on here already but I didn't see it.


----------

